# Recevoir et envoyer ses SMS sur son iPad



## Barbababar (21 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir comment on pourrait faire ceci :

Je suis chez Free et je reçois mes SMS sur ça : https://www.google.fr/search?q=Noki...hl=fr&client=safari#biv=i|0;d|Sl5IeTdhYE1UCM:

Autant vous dire  que ce n'est pas la joie ne serait-ce que pour les lire avec l'écran qui affiche 10 mots ; pire, les écrire est un véritable calvaire et passé 2 phrases j'ai envie de le balancer sur un mur (ce que j'ai fait avec l'ancien...). Quand je suis en déplacement ça ne me gène pas d'écrire dessus mais lorsque je suis chez moi avec cet iPad où j'ecris plus vite qu'avec un clavier physique ça me met carrément en rogne... :hein:

C'est pour ça que je recherche une application du genre rentrez votre numéro et vous pourrez envoyé des SMS avec et les lire. Ce serrait encore mieux si je pourrais recevoir les appel, en passer et avoir accès à la messagerie mais ce qui m'intéresse avant tout c'est l'envoi et la réception de SMS.

Je vous serai très reconnaissant si vous parvenez à régler cet horrible problème


----------



## batipod (21 Avril 2013)

Je ne vois pas d'application qui rende possible une telle chose sur ipad du moins sur l'app store, je te conseil d'investir dans un nouveau téléphone ..


----------

